# Trivia 9/1/18



## luckytrim (Sep 1, 2018)

trivia 9/1/18
DID YOU KNOW...
Once there was a traffic jam in China that wasn't untangled  for nine days.

1. The French word "pain" translates to what in  English?
2. Before it gained independence from Britain, Zimbabwe was  named after a 
British imperialist and business magnate. Who was  it?
3. Calculators out, Please;
What is the Square Root of 3,025 ?
  a. - 55
  b. - 45
  c. - 65
  d. - 75
4. Which of the following sentences contains an incorrectly  used word?
  a. - She made a solemn promise.
  b. - There have been great technological advances in the  field of 
medicine.
  c. - The characters performed the soliloquy.
   d. - The haulage trucks pass along the road near my  house.
5. The Jerusalem artichoke isn't actually an artichoke, nor is  it from 
Jerusalem. What type of plant is it?
  a. - Sunflower
  b. - Philodendron
  c. - Rose
  d. - Hydrangea
6. Which religious group's name is an anagram of the name  Rasputin?
7. Which of the following is not a recognized variant of  poker?
  a. - Omaha hold 'em
  b. - Hawaiian draw
  c. - Oxford Stud
  d. - Caribbean stud
8. What do the movies "Big Momma's House", "The Rocky Horror  Picture Show", 
and "Tootsie" have in common?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In an average lifetime, a person will walk the equivalent of  five times
around the equator.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Bread
2.  Cecil Rhodes
3. - a
4. - c
5. - a
6. Puritans
7. - b
8. The male leads dress as women

TRUTH !!
Doing the math, the average person with the average stride  living until 80
will walk a distance of around 110,000 miles. Which is the  equivalent of
walking about 5 times around the Earth, right on the equator.


----------

